# welding, welding and more welding



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

here are a few pic of the welding im doing on my car. im about 10% done still have to put in a new trunk floor, both rear wheel well housings and both lower quarters. yay I installed a smooth firewall panal thank you to eric, a new pass side floor, small piece of the driver side floor. a few small spots here an there also if anybody has there firewall exposed can someone give me the dementions of the hole on the left side of the fire wall for the blower motor. i need to cut it out but i dont know how big of a hole to make


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Cant you just mount the heater case up and trace out the hole? If not, let me know...I will go to the shop and measure for ya'....Eric


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Great job; I wish my welding skills were half as good as yours. I noticed that when you smoothed the firewall the vin tag obviously had to be removed. One of my vehicles also had the firewall wall smoothed and am curious with a modification like this what do you do with the loose tag and still remain 'legal'.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

not sure mite just rivit it back on the firewall somewhere out of the way. if any body else has any ideas in open to them


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats the build tag....the VIN is in the left door jamb.....not really supposed to remove either but "they" do make resto rivets.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bobby326 said:


> not sure mite just rivit it back on the firewall somewhere out of the way. if any body else has any ideas in open to them


Chrome it and put it back where it belongs!!!arty:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

here are some more pics all the patch work is done on the car and now the body work will start. all together I patched in a front driver and pass floor, firewall, both rockers, rear deck, back window, driver wheel well, piece of pass wheel well, small piece in front of rear tire, both lower quarters, entire trunk and braces, both trunk extentions and a few other small patches. thats what you get when you buy an ebay car, right guys


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, Looks familiar (see my resto photos).....:cheers Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Looks like my 66, but an after pic. Is that the 3 piece trunk pan, looks good, I got the three piece. I also have the fill panel laying in the hole. Gotta get started again soon, but am working it. 
What would it take to get a paper template of that firewall? Have a local guy that can cut it out.
Looks great and coming along nice. BTW, my car doesn't even have an underhood tag, just a vin tag in the jam that's riveted on with rusty steel rivets. But it's a 237 vin on a Lemans, so may be right or wrong.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Your project looks great! I tried to weld the seat brackets to my new floor in my '64 GTO with a Campbell-Hausfeld 115 volt wire feed welder recently purchased locally. 

I practiced on scrap steel pieces with fairly good results, but when actually welding the brackets to the floor,:confused I burned several holes in the thinner floor steel. This was with the welder on the lowest setting using .035" fluxcore wire. 

When welding your floor pans in place, with both pieces fairly thin (18 or 20 gage?) how do you avoid burning holes through them?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Richard Boneske said:


> Your project looks great! I tried to weld the seat brackets to my new floor in my '64 GTO with a Campbell-Hausfeld 115 volt wire feed welder recently purchased locally.
> 
> I practiced on scrap steel pieces with fairly good results, but when actually welding the brackets to the floor,:confused I burned several holes in the thinner floor steel. This was with the welder on the lowest setting using .035" fluxcore wire.
> 
> When welding your floor pans in place, with both pieces fairly thin (18 or 20 gage?) how do you avoid burning holes through them?


the first thing you do is throw away the flux core and weld with gas. then you weld in 1 or 2 second bursts and let it cool a bit between bursts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Richard, Low power....75% argon/25% CO2.......put a jack under the car with a copper plate in between it and the floor pan....this will absorb excess heat and will help prevent burn through.................OR practice somemore :willy: Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought I was all done but she sucked me back in. I bought a driver fender at englishtown and thought it looked like a good piece. It was all ready primed and ready to go the guy said. So he said. Word of advice... Never take someone's word. I brought the fender home and decided to take it down to bare metal just incase. The fender wasn't that bad until I got to the tretarous lower section which was pretty much formed from only bondo. Well ANOTHER call to Ames and ANOTHER patch panel on the way. Now it patched, skimmed and should be ready for rust defender. Add another one to the list. Still have the trunk lid to do. Hopefully no surprises there.


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

bobby326 said:


> I thought I was all done but she sucked me back in. I bought a driver fender at englishtown and thought it looked like a good piece. It was all ready primed and ready to go the guy said. So he said. Word of advice... Never take someone's word. I brought the fender home and decided to take it down to bare metal just incase. The fender wasn't that bad until I got to the tretarous lower section which was pretty much formed from only bondo. Well ANOTHER call to Ames and ANOTHER patch panel on the way. Now it patched, skimmed and should be ready for rust defender. Add another one to the list. Still have the trunk lid to do. Hopefully no surprises there.


I have the same issue with the lower part of both fenders. I'm interested in getting the lower patch panels but they seem to only make them for aft of the wheel well. Are there any similar patch panels for the smaller piece in front of the wheel?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Not that im aware of. That section usually doesnt get rotted out due to the fact that the tire spins foward and throws water, dirt and debre to the rear lower sectionthats why it rotts so often. The front section is realatively flat and if your good enough you can prob patch it with sheet metal. If not find a real cheap origanal fender with a rotted rear but good front section most fenders are like that. By the way because i thought my fender was a good piece i paid top dollar for it then had to spend $90 for the patch anyway so look carfully. Ask around im sure someone on this forum has a rotted fender willing to cut the front section out. Good luck will post pics of my fender when i get home from work


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ljsflash said:


> I have the same issue with the lower part of both fenders. I'm interested in getting the lower patch panels but they seem to only make them for aft of the wheel well. Are there any similar patch panels for the smaller piece in front of the wheel?


I have a couple "extra" fenders that may be suitable as a donor for the forward section. Post a pic of what yours looks like and I will see if mine are good in that area. I'm willing to cut them off and send them to you. They won't be going on my car and I haven't been able to sell them for 2 years, so you may as well get some use out of them.


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

Too Many Projects said:


> I have a couple "extra" fenders that may be suitable as a donor for the forward section. Post a pic of what yours looks like and I will see if mine are good in that area. I'm willing to cut them off and send them to you. They won't be going on my car and I haven't been able to sell them for 2 years, so you may as well get some use out of them.


That would be great! I can get a picture off to you this weekend. my fenders are in pretty good shape but a previous owner took off the front whole clip and sat in on the ground in 1988. The bottom couple of inches are rusted on both fenders, both inner wheel wells, and the radiator core support. 

I'll send you a P.M. with a pic and my address.

Thanks so much! 

LJ


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow that really stinks when people let cars rot away like that. 
I got your PM and replied.


----------

